
Why does Windows sometimes "copy to clipboard" when I press the delete key? - ivoflipse
http://superuser.com/questions/428350/why-does-windows-sometimes-copy-to-clipboard-when-i-press-the-delete-key
======
ExpiredLink
> * SOLUTION *

> After Oliver pointed out that shift+delete is a keyboard shortcut for Cut
> (just like Ctrl+x) I started looking for a way to turn this "feature" off.

LoL!

